# The sun dream team for premier league 16/17 season



## Clancy

*The sun dream team for premier league 16/17 season. * Now open **

So following on from last year's league who's up for this again ? Someone's gotta take Sam's crown 

Same rules apply, £10 each to join, whoever is top of the league on Christmas day will get 25% of the money pot, remainder will go to the end of season winner. EDIT: SEE UPDATE BELOW

Was a good laugh last year with a lot of unexpected performances! This summers transfers look to be setting up another interesting season

So who's interested ? If there's enough of us again I will set the league and the money pot up

UPDATE

league is now up and running, it is a £10 buy in and winner takes all at the end of the season.

So go to the suns dream team page, make an account and a team then join the league. Should be able to join through this link

https://dreamteamfc.com/g/#season/le...15695?Y4U3WDTL

Or using this pin in the league search bar: Y4U3WDTL

It will ask for your £10 entry fee as you join the league

Leigh


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Im in! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

Yeah I'm in


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm in again  going for a stab in the dark team


----------



## nbray67

Sam stole money from us all last season so we need it to go to an honest person this time :lol::lol::lol:

I'm in!


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Sam stole money from us all last season so we need it to go to an honest person this time :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I'm in!


That's it now Neil let's see if you can take my crown


----------



## Clancy

Sam saw what was coming from Leicester last season, mugged myself off backing Chelsea for too long expecting form to turn around!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Got to back your own team Leigh  still got a few Leicester boys in my squad


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Got to back your own team Leigh  still got a few Leicester boys in my squad


Yeah I held out as long as possible, didn't expect the slump to last 8 months :lol:

Could be loads of teams that do well this year, lots of mid table teams playing good football with strong squads


----------



## Buchan01

im in :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Will set the league up over the weekend then folks and post the details up once I've done it


----------



## Clancy

Just setting the league up now, they have added a feature this year where they set up the money pot, we just pay into it when we join the league, so saves anyone else being responsible for it and makes payemnts easier etc. They dont take a cut of the pot its all free

only downside is we can't then do the prize for top at Christmas, it only pays out at the end of the season 

so shall we just do that ? or does everyone want to send me the money so we can do the Christmas prize. I don't mind either way


----------



## Gazjs

I'm in, happy with eithier option above TBH.


----------



## Clancy

If we use the suns money pot thing, I can split the pot at the end of the season between top 2 or top 3 

Top 2 would be: 
1st (80%)
2nd (20%)

Top 3 would be: 
1st (70%)
2nd (20%)
3rd (10%)

Or winner takes all


----------



## nbray67

I'd like a split pot if we can, Leader takes all (50% of pot) after the Boxing Day games or that week.

Leader at end of season gets the other 50%.

To split it between top 2/3 at the end of the season means we need quite a few more into make it worth splitting down.

Whatever we go for I'm in.


----------



## Clancy

Anymore votes chaps? 

Finding it well hard to pick a team this year, even more unpredictable than last season!


----------



## Buchan01

I'm game for either tbh  ill lose either way :lol:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

My team is ready (for now) haha

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

Right folks league is up and running

I put the best prize options in a bowl and picked one at random as couldn't decide. We've ended up with using the suns money pot and it's winner takes all!

So go to the suns dream team page, make an account and a team then join the league. Should be able to join through this link

https://dreamteamfc.com/g/#season/league-hub/join/1115695?Y4U3WDTL

Or using this pin in the league search bar: Y4U3WDTL

It will ask for your £10 entry fee as you join the league

Will update the first post with the details. When you join if you could post your team name I'll also add a list on the first post so we know who is who


----------



## nbray67

Paid pal.

Team name - Klippity Klopp.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I will add my team tomorrow  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Im in  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

Just so everyone know they have changed the transfer rules this year 

Think it's 3 a month instead of during transfer windows


----------



## danwel

Done and paid


----------



## nbray67

Are we all in as yet?


----------



## danwel

4 people when just paid and that was including me !! Get your fingers out lads and get amongst it


----------



## Clancy

nbray67 said:


> Are we all in as yet?


No not yet few people haven't joined. I have pm everyone, people can join late and it will add their points provided team was started at the beginning. If that makes sense

Feel free to invite people folks


----------



## Alfieharley1

I will be joining but will do it on Monday guys may need to make some last minute changes


----------



## Clancy

My mates joining tomorrow as well 

So hard to pick a team!


----------



## danwel

I managed to create two teams on my account as I did it ok phone after a long day but I've managed to edit the team I wanted as I added wrong one.

Will delete the other team once I get home Monday night to save confusion when I log in lol


----------



## Clancy

danwel said:


> I managed to create two teams on my account as I did it ok phone after a long day but I've managed to edit the team I wanted as I added wrong one.
> 
> Will delete the other team once I get home Monday night to save confusion when I log in lol


Yeah make sure you have to right one in the league bud, have you got the app? Can't work out how to look at everyone else's teams


----------



## eibbor

Don't think you can look at other people's teams! I'm already in a sun and a sky league or I woulda joined! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

eibbor said:


> Don't think you can look at other people's teams! I'm already in a sun and a sky league or I woulda joined!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah no worries mate. Maybe you can't look until it starts or something, you could last year


----------



## danwel

Thought there would have been more than 5 of us in the league but still i'm happy to take your money.

Well as soon as i take Gundegon out of my bloody team as he's injured and i forgot...d'oh


----------



## danwel

Oh and did anyone else manage to shoehorn Aguero and Ibrahimovic as their front two?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Guys I tried joining on the Monday 15th (payday) I said and also that Friday (20th) but would not let me. I'm happy to still do it but carnt 

I'm on 100pts


----------



## danwel

Alfieharley1 said:


> Guys I tried joining on the Monday 15th (payday) I said and also that Friday (20th) but would not let me. I'm happy to still do it but carnt


Strange. Could be because of matches on those days maybe ?


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm thinking because the season has started? I could not even find the league from the pin


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm thinking because the season has started? I could not even find the league from the pin


Hmm that's odd then, certainly could last year if I remember correctly ? I'll try posting another join link


----------



## Clancy

https://dreamteamfc.com/g/#season/league-hub/join/1115695?Y4U3WDTL

Try that


----------



## Clancy

danwel said:


> Oh and did anyone else manage to shoehorn Aguero and Ibrahimovic as their front two?


Yep :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Last year we could look at each others teams, can't seem to do it now ? Not on the app at least


----------

